# FC Datalogit anti-lag.



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I've just recieved my FC-Datalogit kit for my Power FC in my R32 GTR. I've been looking through the software and it has an anti-lag system for drag launches. Has anyone run with this system? 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

That bloke, Ian i think, is running it on his R34GTT.

Its not PROPER anti-lag, its launch control, good for launching if you have the grip. Most serious 4x4 drag cars use it.

Anti-lag isnt used for launching, launch control is, which does similar job, but much simpler, and only on the start line.

Basicly when activitated (by a push button for your hand, or clutch pedal, or whatever), gives you a temporary low (you set how low) rev limiter (ign cut limiter), activate it, foot to the floor, bounces off the low limiter, lots of bangs n flames, boost will slowly rise (to what depends on your spec, but ive seen 1bar with a T4 using a 5000rpm cut on a cossie, and 1.5bar using a T34 at same cut on another, my old one), and then dump the clutch and away you go, just with lots of booooost.

Anti-Lag is more complex and i dont think FC Datalogit has that function, and even if it has youd need a throttle kicker or decent air bypass valve for it to work.


----------



## Robinsongtir (Sep 14, 2002)

there is an option on the datalogit software for antilag the launch controller is on the powerfc pro version only


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

The launch control on the Pro is a diffrent rpm limit if the speed is 0mph, I assume the fc datalogit just lets you access that.

Why don't you ask Glen or post the the datalogit web forum thing.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Toby Broom said:


> The launch control on the Pro is a diffrent rpm limit if the speed is 0mph, I assume the fc datalogit just lets you access that.
> 
> Why don't you ask Glen or post the the datalogit web forum thing.


Thats it, thats exactly what im expecting it to be.

AFAIK no PowerFC has "proper" ALS options, and if they have, youl need to sort a throttle kicker or decent throttle bypass valve to use it....


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Why guess about what a PFC is capable of when the basic info is available elsewhere on the web.

most of hte details of the various versions of PFC are mentioned here


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The Datalogit kit enbles you to adjust the timing retard and fuelling when the clutch is depressed(or any switch its wired to). It works on the non PRO FC. I wondered if anyone had used it on this forum and what retard they used. If to much is used then the blast shock will shorten the turbo life a tad too much, which I wanna avoid.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Its got the ign retard and fueling options needed for proper ALS by sounds of it (rather than just launch control like on PFC Pro), tho idealy needs to be switched on when off throttle rather than just when clutch down, tho clutch down is good for drag racing on gearchange, its useless for street/track ALS use as youl be off throttle at other times, not just when shifting gears. And if its like that you need it to be able to run an on/off switch too as you wont wana run that 24/7!

Wont do **** all without a way of making a LOT of air bypass the throttle when u off throttle tho, i can only presume the managment has the ability to activate these at same time...

A good sized ALS valve off a Escort WRC car can be had for around 250quid, but will need a holder for it fabricating, as well as mods to the inlet to allow sufficient amounts of air traveling past the valve to go to each of the 6 inlets. (Using std idle valve openings is no good, need to be enlarged if you want to run proper ALS).
A throttle kicker is probalby an easier option with 6 throttles, but ive no idea on cost of them, or what needs adapting to use one...


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

FC-Datalogit Support Group said:


> Im sorry launch control is a function that the fc-datalogit can only provide with the pro chip.


Andy,
How do you figure it works on the non PRO ecu when the guys who make FC-Datalogit say it doesn't ?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

By reading through the instructions. Theres no mention of what works on which model of FC. As the software allows the used to do much more than the commander does, the instructions make it seem like this is an extra function brought on by the use of the FC box. Regardless of which version of Apexi Power FC software you choose, you still get the FC box custom features check boxes on the screen and you can tick the Anti-lag box and input timing and fuelling figures. 
Thats why I concluded the anti-lag system works on my power FC.


----------



## Emre (Nov 26, 2001)

Launch control is a FC PRO item only.

It's in the rev-limit menu, second from the top. If set to 6000 rpm, the car will bounce of this limit while stationary.

AFAIK, anti lag function can be enabled as well but it needs some supported hardware to be installed.


----------

